# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Today's Lunch

## andynap

There used to be a time when the Delaware Bay was home to a very large oyster and clam population but industry upstream from the industrial north almost wiped out the shellfish. But cleaning up the Delaware River and tributaries have brought back a good amount. One of those brought back is the Cape May Salt Oyster which I enjoyed today- nice size, juicy and salty

 

Finishing lunch was King Salmon- crispy skin, fennel, roasted red bliss potatoes, roasted red peppers, sliced green and black olives and capers in a fish broth.

 



Oh and I had lunch with former Senator Arlen Specter- not together but he was there- LOL. Nicely dressed I must say- tan summer suit, light blue shirt and striped tie.

----------


## MIke R

very nice to hear they are making a comeback..

great looking lunch..

----------


## amyb

Lovely lunch Andy-sorry I could not join you.

----------


## andynap

Me too- next February for sure but not Andy's - we get in on a Monday.

----------


## Rosemary

That looks wonderful.  We had steamers that must have been harvested during a haboob.  They were not delicious.

----------


## amyb

Rosemary-You used my new word for the week, Haboob! Brava!!
May you find less grains of sand in your next batch of steamers.

----------


## MIke R

> That looks wonderful.  We had steamers that must have been harvested during a haboob.  They were not delicious.




I  will only eat steamers I have personally purged myself....otherwise ....too much sand

----------


## Theresa

Looks excellent Andy.

----------


## Jeanette

At the Oyster House? We walked by the Oyster House for lunch on the Fourth, but it was closed.

----------


## andynap

Oyster House it is- I guess they figured with all the people at home on the 4th they wouldn't have much business.

----------


## Jeanette

Lots of tourists though, but notsomuch in that area. 

I played Philly tourist for the weekend. Dinner at Buddakan and the Peter Nero and the Philly Pops concert at Independence Hall on Sunday night and dinner at Audrey Claire and fireworks over the Art Museum on Monday night. Philly is a special place to be over Fourth of July weekend.

----------


## andynap

A busy weekend- I would be in a hospital bed after all that.

----------


## cassidain

Glad the oysters are making a comeback. Don't think Specter has much chance of doing the same.  }:|

----------


## andynap

Specter is happy. He has his pension, has an office in his son's lawfirm and teaches at U of P. He does whatever he wants.

----------


## Peter NJ

Pics taken with new phone? Looks great.

----------


## andynap

Yes

----------


## cassidain

And we're happy that Specter is happy doing what he pleases in Philly rather than DC. }:| 

BTW, just a little idiosyncrasy of mine, but I prefer my oysters coming from waters that aren't downstream from 15 million people flushing their toilets...like Damariscotta, for example. :)

----------


## MIke R

or Wellfleet...no one anywhere tests and controls the purity of their water like they do in Wellfleet

not even in Damariscotta, Maine

no one..no where

----------


## cassidain

Wellfleets are great but I love the deep water, thick-shelled, briny Damariscottas of Barb Scully.

----------


## MIke R

yep..they are good too....

but I'll take a Wellfleet...and as  a matter of fact I do...to the tune of 30 or 40 a week...LOL

----------


## cassidain

I'm envious.  :)  
I'd go thru a lot of Muscadet at that rate too!

----------


## MIke R

Pouilly Fume....

or beer



for me

----------


## andynap

It doesn't matter what you prefer- it's
my lunch and my thread- go bother somebody else.  }:|

----------


## MIke R

did someone pee in your cornflakes this morning?

----------


## Dennis

Probably one of his cats. They do that.

----------


## andynap

I don't appreciate being told I ate oysters from 15 million people's waste which isn't true- ever hear of waste treatment plants and your ocean is the final depository anyway. And that goes for you too- jump right in- oh I agree Wellfleets are clean and the best- no dirt no way- like everyone here eats garbage- please. And I had Yogurt not Wheaties.

----------


## cassidain

> Pouilly Fume....
> 
> or beer
> 
> 
> 
> for me



Love Pouilly-Fumé or Sancerre with clams-on-the-halfshell, Muscadet with oysters.

----------


## cassidain

> It doesn't matter what you prefer- it's
> my lunch and my thread- go bother somebody else.  }:|

----------


## andynap

If you knew what you are talking about you might be dangerous or even smart.

----------


## cassidain

Whatever you say, grandpa

----------

